# Piedmont



## Gregg M (Nov 21, 2017)

Was thinking of making the 2 hour drive to the lake on Saturday. Was wondering what the water conditions are after the rain?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

well I fished thurs ,rain, temp not bad ,water clear, temp 45 but never got a hit, the rain was light most the time then a bit heavy ,still had a nice day. fished the dam area, only place I know,and it was fogged in at times till about noon.


----------



## Gregg M (Nov 21, 2017)

bountyhunter said:


> well I fished thurs ,rain, temp not bad ,water clear, temp 45 but never got a hit, the rain was light most the time then a bit heavy ,still had a nice day. fished the dam area, only place I know,and it was fogged in at times till about noon.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The bays were mud this morning. Water temp 42-44. No musky action for me. Caught 1 small saugeye


----------



## Gregg M (Nov 21, 2017)

fishing_marshall said:


> The bays were mud this morning. Water temp 42-44. No musky action for me. Caught 1 small saugeye


Thanks for the info.


----------

